# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  ropień okołomigdałkowy po usunięciu migdałów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam taki problem otóż 4 lata temu mialam wycinane migdały, i rok po roku od czasu ich wycięcia mam ropień okołomigdałkowy po stronie prawej rok w roku laduje w szpitalu na drenaż ropnia i biorę antybiotyki.
lekarze nie wiedzą co jest przyczyna bo niby po wyciętych migdałach nie ma prawa robić się ropień jest to wręcz niemożliwe i nie wiadomo co jest przyczyna proszę o jakąs radę

----------


## Krzysztof

Powstanie ropnia okołomigałkowego po wycięciu migdałków, choć w teorii niemożliwe, w praktyce zdarza się. Dlaczego? Jeśli operator nie dokona całkowitej resekcji migdałków i pozostawi ich fragmenty, mogą one odrastać i prowadzić do tego typu dolegliwości. Zwykle fragmenty tkanki migdałka pozostają w pobliżu ich dolnych biegunów - jest to trudne miejsce, ze względu na ryzyko krwawienia, wymagające dużej ostrożności operującego laryngologa i w tym właśnie miejscu fragment migdałka może zostać niecałkowicie zresekowany. Wynikać to może również z techniki operacji - jeśli operator używa pętli diatermicznej, pozostałe fragmenty migdałka nie są rzadkością.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam 
czyli zakładając teoretycznie że nie została tam wycięta jakaś cześć fragment migdałka to mogę uzanać ze ten problem bede miała co roku jak do tej pory i do konca życia???
była dzis u laryngologa ropień sam pękł nie potrzebny był drenaż i jest juz dobrze rozmawiałam z lekarka która jak twierdzi uparcie nie widzi tam nic żadnej pozostałości i dalej nie wie co jest przyczyną, ja już niemam siły lądować rok w rok w szpitalu na to samo może poleci pan jakiegoś specjaliste który oglądnął by to gardło i coś może z tym zrobił?POzdrawiam Beata

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Jeśli ropień pojawia się nadal, niestety problem ten prawdopodobnie będzie dotyczył Panią w dalszym ciągu. Ropień jest skutkiem, bez likwidacji przyczyny nie zapobiegnie się skutkom, najbardziej logiczną i prawdopodobną przyczyną takiego stanu jest, jak wspomniałem, obecność tkanki migdałka w pobliżu jego dolnego bieguna, jeśli jednak badająca Panią lekarz twierdzi inaczej, trudno mi kwestionować jej opinię. Medycyna niestety zna wyjątki i nic nigdy nie jest stuprocentowo pewne. Proponuję unikanie infekcji, przechłodzenia, suplementację witamin, preparaty poprawiające odporność, ewentualnie konsultację innego laryngologa, który poszuka przyczyny Pani problemu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Nie jest Pani jedyna Pani Beato, ja po wycięciu migdałów miałam spokój z chorobami przez jakieś 3 lata a potem się zaczęły ropnie, mam już czwartego (też rok po roku zawsze koło maja). Dwa pierwsze drenowali mi w przychodni (tzn. odciągali ropę strzykawką) brałam przy tym antybiotyki itp., trzeci pękł sam bez wizyty u lekarz, teraz też czekam aż pęknie ponieważ chodzenie i proszenie się laryngologa aby mi to przekuł już mnie dobijało  i nie chcę się znów truć antybiotykami. Byłam z tym problemem u paru laryngologów oraz u immunologa - wszyscy rozkładali ręce i mówili że pierwszy raz to widzą. Profesor laryngologii, ordynator w Uniwersyteckim szpitalu, powiedział właśnie że może się tak dziać gdy mały fragment migdała zostanie i na min zasklepi się rana po wycięciu, czyli jest jakby "w środku" ale stwierdził że ja mam bardzo mocno wycięte migdały i mnie to nie powinno dotyczyć, ale ja nie widzę innego wyjaśnienia... Powoli się już przyzwyczajam, prawda jest taka że gdybym nie była taka leniwa i stosowała cały czas, dzień w dzień profilaktykę czyli płukała gardło płynem antybakteryjnym (jak mi poradził immunolog) bądź wodą z wodą utlenioną to pewnie mogłabym tego uniknąć, ale ja zawsze sobie przypomina jak już jest za późno. Chodzi o to żeby dbać aby w jamie ustnej i gardle nie gromadziło się za dużo bakterii bo wtedy się tef "migdałek" może odzywać. Polecam również ssanie tabletek witaminy C, też mi tak radzili bo wybijają bakterie. A następnym razem jak Pani trafi do szpitala to niech pani się domaga oddania tej ropy po drenażu na posiew! wtedy się Pani dowie co to konkretnie za bakteria i można będzie lepiej działać (ja prosiła o to laryngologa i się niestety nie doprosiłam, stwierdził że za mało materiału). Niestety nikt nie podejmie się wycinania tego fragmentu, byłoby to niebezpieczne. Gdyby miała Pani jeszcze jakieś informacje to proszę pisać, może jest jakiś lekarz w Polsce który pomoże.
Pozdrawiam P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie jeśli mogę napisać wogóle choć to głupio zabrzmi to "cieszę się" że jest też ktoś z takim problemem bo naprawdę myślałam już słysząc te zdziwienie lekarzy i głupie spojrzenia że jestem jakaś nienormalna.
staram się dbać o gardło nawet codziennie pryskam sobie propolis na gardło,ssam rózne tabletki,pije soki na odporność i naprawdę już niewiem co mogłabym w siebie wlać zeby tego ropnia nie dostać bo mimo mojego starannego dbania o gardło on i tak się pojawia.Ciekawe jak będzie w przyszłym roku bo w tym już miałam!Nieiwem brak słów po prostu brak słów o lekarzach juz nawet  nie wspomnę!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli udało by mi się coś dowiedzieć o jakims lekarzu albo coś jak wykluczyc tego ropnia to bede pisala choc myslę ze to mało prawdopodobne musiał by cud jakis zaistnieć albo nieiwem , bo gdzie nie pojdę to albo ktoś robi oczy ze zdziwienia że pierwszy raz słyszy albo nie słyszał albo nie wie co poradzić.Pozdrawiam beata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie mam  ropnia po raz czwarty!!!!! Jestem w tej chwili na antybiotyku juz 8 dni nie wiadomo czy we wtorek nie wyląduje jednak w szpitalu bo większej poprawy niema.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Ja też miałam znów w tym roku jakoś na przełomie kwietnia i maja, w sumie to już przestaję liczyć który to raz.
Pękł po dwóch dniach, ale może mi się robi na tyle płytko pod tkanką że nie ma większego problemu żeby "wyszedł na wierzch" (trochę mu pomagam), u Pani może być zupełnie inaczej.
Antybiotyków przy okazji ropnia nie biorę, jeszcze nigdy mi nie pomogły więc nie ma to sensu.
Wizyta w szpitalu była konieczna? Zrobili może posiew?

Pozdrawiam, Paulina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety posiewu nikt mi nie zrobił lekarka uznała że nic tam nie widzi i niby wszystko jest w porządku ale jednak coś tam gdzieś jest może nieiwidzialne gołym okiem co po prostu odrasta i powoduje że ten ropień się wciąż powtarza. Jeśli tak już ma być do końca życia rok w rok to ja dziękuje a najgorsze to że nikt tam nic nie widzi i rozkłada ręce żeby pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wizyta w szpitalu była ale nie leżałam, tym razem miałam ściągana ropę i do domu i antybiotyk na 2 tygodnie lekarka kiwa tylko głowa i mówi "co to się dzieje" także mi ręce opadają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy jest tu ktoś kto miewa ropnie mimo usuniętych migdałów i te ropnie się powtarzają piszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli są osoby które mają taki problem piszczie......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam-mam to samo- rok temu wycięte migdały i po roku ropień w gardle-laryngolog zdziwiony-ja załamana-poradzcie- co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również mam ten problem, migdałki wycięte pół roku temu, od tego czasu co miesiąc z jednej strony łuk nabrzmiewa ropą, do tej pory pękał sam, byłam u laryngologa, nic nie można zrobić, nie wiadomo co to, duże oczy u lekarza że no takie rzeczy się nie zdarzają :/ powiedział, że prawdopodobnie został fragment migdałka, ponieważ to bardzo niebezpieczne miejsce na wycinanie i musiałabym zapytać się lekarza który mi wycinał jak to wyglądało. To już tak co miesiąc do końca życia będę mieć ten problem? Duże pocieszenie:/ Zwykle było to 30 dni przerwy między kolejną ropą, a teraz trochę dłużej. Ucieszyłam się że może to już koniec... niestety nie, właśnie siedzę i tak czekam aż mi pęknie, ale się na to niestety nie zanosi. Oby organizm sam sobie poradził jak do tej pory, bo nie mam jak iść do lekarza.

----------


## dr t

w przypadku nawracających ropni typu quinsy, koniecznie należałoby usunąć remnant tkanki migdałka (wykonać końcową remnantektomię) najlepiej przy użyciu koblacji, ale może być też przy użyciu zimnej stali i podwiązanie nicią jedwabną pęczka naczyniowego - to ważne, bo nawracające zapalenia zwiększają ukrwienie dolnej części remnantu migdałka, co może zwiększać ryzyko krwawienia po-op. Inna opcja to wydłużony kurs immunomodyfikującego antybiotyku z grupy claritromycin, niska dawka, raz dziennie przez minumum 6 tygodni, i oczywiście regularne płukanki chlorheksydyną. Koniecznie zabronione jest współżycie z elementami oralnymi, a czas gojenia można wykorzystać aby partner/ka pobrała wymazy genitalne, aby wykluczyć rzadkie bakterie, które mogą powodować tego typu trudnogojące i nawracające quinsy. Pozrawiam. Dr T

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Akurat ja nie mam problemów z migdałkami.
Kiedy słucham i czytam na tym forum : idę na usunięcie woreczka żółciowego , idę usunąć migdałki bo mam duże i choruję, idę usunąć .... To się zastanawiam  czy popularną rzeczą jest wśród lekarzy powiedzenie :
- prosze nie usuwać woreczka bo nie będzie już pani tą sama osobą. Przewody żółciowe nie przejmą w 100% funkcji woreczka. Nie będzie pani mogła już jeść tego, tamtego i owego. Potem znajomi bez woreczka mówią : teraz to bym sie nie zdecydowała bo i tak muszę uważać na wszystko co jem. To samo jest migdałkami. Po coś Bozia nam je dała. Dlaczego usuwają  je ludzie? Migdały to węzły chłonne . Dosyć znaczące. Gdy rosną to dlatego że nie nadążają oczyszczać strefy gardła . Zamiast usunąć przyczynę powiększania się migdałów ( streptococcusy, staphylococcusy, ....) to wycięliście objaw leczący a nie przyczynę . chore gardło mogło kiedyś dzięki tym węzłom chłonnym oczyszczać się w boleściach ale oczyszczać. Cieszcie się , że gdzieś wyrzuca wam tą ropę która kiedyś była pompowana do migdałów i tam  limfocyty mogły ją rozkładać. Jak ropa zostanie w płynie międzykomórkowym to będziecie miały po niedługim czasie raka który zawsze się pojawia w zakwaszonych rejonach.  Problemy nie znikają od wycięcia  migdałów.
Jedna pań ma rację - zrobić wymaz aby wiedzieć z czym kiedyś migdałki a teraz Wy macie walczyć. Jak nie zlikwidujecie tego to ropnie będą wyskakiwać. I całe szczęście . Ropień to nie choroba - tylko tak się leczy organizm.
Ropień nie powoduje choroby - to choroba powoduje powstanie ropnia.  
Leczę (patrz stopka postu) bez-antybiotykowo ludzi zniszczonych przez antybiotyki którym już nic nie pomaga i wiem co piszę chociaż nie mam dyplomu lekarza. 

Pozdrawiam i zdrowia zyczę
Terapeuta

Ps
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick. Nie wracam zwykle do postów odwiedzonych już

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ropień po prawej stronie po usunieńu migdałków a już myślałam ze to odosobniony przypadek. niestety ja walczę z tą przypadłością  już prawie od 11 lat. dwa razy do roku na wiosnę i jesień to samo-normalnie tylko płakać się chce. Ciągle ten sam schemat ropień, przecinanie go i antybiotyki(i niestety rzadko kiedy sam pękał doprowadzająć mnie wręcz na SOR z problemami oddechowymi). Cztery lata temu trafiłam na szczęście na lekarza który stwierdził ze no chyba zostały fragmenty migdałka. poddałam sie kolejnemu już po usunięciu migdałów zabiegowi- wyczyszczenia pozostałości w nadziei ze to pomoże. No i pomogło na cztery lata. Niestety temat wrócił jak bumerang ze w zdwojoną siłą ( w ciągu ostatnich 11 mc- miałam ich aż 3-z czego właśnie ostatniego leczę). Czekam właśnie za rezonansem magnetycznym w nadziei że może w końcu znajdzie sie przyczyna i pozbędę się go raz na zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ropień po prawej stronie po usunieńu migdałków a już myślałam ze to odosobniony przypadek. niestety ja walczę z tą przypadłością już prawie od 11 lat. dwa razy do roku na wiosnę i jesień to samo-normalnie tylko płakać się chce. Ciągle ten sam schemat ropień, przecinanie go i antybiotyki(i niestety rzadko kiedy sam pękał doprowadzająć mnie wręcz na SOR z problemami oddechowymi). Cztery lata temu trafiłam na szczęście na lekarza który stwierdził ze no chyba zostały fragmenty migdałka. poddałam sie kolejnemu już po usunięciu migdałów zabiegowi- wyczyszczenia pozostałości w nadziei ze to pomoże. No i pomogło na cztery lata. Niestety temat wrócił jak bumerang ze w zdwojoną siłą ( w ciągu ostatnich 11 mc- miałam ich aż 3-z czego właśnie ostatniego leczę). Czekam właśnie za rezonansem magnetycznym w nadziei że może w końcu znajdzie sie przyczyna i pozbędę się go raz na zawsze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A juz myslalam, ze jestem odosobnionym przypadkiem z chora psychika co wmawiaja mi lekarze. Po usunieciu migdalkow mialam 8 miesiecy spokoju i bylam najszczesliwsza osoba pod sloncem bo wreszcie pozbylam sie tego okropnego smrodu, ktory mialam w buzi z powodu ropy gromadzacej sie w gardle. Dodam, ze migdalki mialam zdrowe tylko ciagle mi sie robil ropien po lewej stronie w gardle. Lekarze stwierdzili, ze trzeba usunac migdaki i problem zniknie. No i bylo dobrze przez 8 miesiecy. Po 8 miesiacach od wyciecia migdalow dostalam infekcji gardla i wszystko od nowa tj. gula w gardle z lewej strony czyli znowu ropien, bol promieniuje az do ucha, smrod z buzi a lekarze oczywiscie nic nie widza i odsylaja mnie z kwitkiem. I tak juz sie mecze 10 miesiecy, bylam 4 razy u lekarzy i robia ze mnie wariatke!!!   Nie moge sie doprosic o jakies konkretne badania typu usg czy tomografia, lekarze jak zajrza w gardlo i nic tam nie widac to dla nich znaczy, ze wszystko jest ok i na tym sie konczy. Czy ktos zna lekarza, ktory traktuje powaznie pacjentow i zrobi wszystko zeby pomoc???

----------

